# Forgecraft Hi-Carbon reconditioning



## zhazelmyer (Feb 7, 2012)

So I picked up some Forgecraft Hi-carbon butchers blades from an antique store not too long ago. 5 for a 8'' chefs, a scimitar, and a slicer. These guys look gorgeous have a lot of character, however through my conditioning I've encountered some issues: 

 The Slicer turned out gorgeous, however after brushing it down with some #1 and #00 Steel wool, I've found that it has some 'two tone' to it's shine. It looks as though someone used steel varnish or something to treat it at some point in it's life span and didn' bother to do it right. The knife is still fully functional, however I'm curious as to the food safety element. 

 The Scimitar and the Chef are in rough shape. I've manage to brush off a majority of the ol' patina as well as almost all of the rust, but I've seem to encounter a lot of pitting. I'm wondering as to the food safety of this pitting. Should i keep trying to steel wool it out or should I leave it as a 'character flaw' that won't affect the food I'm cutting? 

 Any input on rehabing these beasts to their former glory would be great. I don't know a lot about Forgecraft, but these knives have beautiful balance, a great weight and feel, and a whole lot of character. I'd love to see em' put to good use after years of neglect. 

 Thanks!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

There is a gun cleaning product called Breakfree that works and I've used CRL with some success.  Elbow grease and an abrasive will work as well.


----------

